# how to get custom title on gbatemp



## 1234turtles (Feb 25, 2011)

ive noticed some members have different titles instead of  the default gbatemp fan regular etc


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 25, 2011)

You need 500 posts without posting any spam.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Get 500 posts and you get the honor. Dont think about spamming though!

edit:
ninja'd!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> ive noticed some members have different titles instead of  the default gbatemp fan regular etc


At 500 posts, you get the ability to change the title.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 25, 2011)

WOw, i didnt know that, after posting 500 posts, can i change everytime i want it?


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 25, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> WOw, i didnt know that, after posting 500 posts, can i change everytime i want it?


yes. once you get it you can change it whenever.


----------



## Lily (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually, it doesn't appear until your 501'st post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, you need 500 posts, but if you're purely spamming, the spam filter will detect it and suspend you immediately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















			
				lilsypha said:
			
		

> Actually, it doesn't appear until your 501'st post.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 25, 2011)

(moved to site discussions)



			
				SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Wow, i didnt know that, after posting 500 posts, can i change everytime i want it?


Once you reach 500, you can change it as much as you want, yes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

500 posts? A little much for those who only have so little to say (like me) o.o Oh well, I'll get there in 5 years. xD


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh snap, it's 500 for that?

Sweet, time to think up something for my title.


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine is (obviously) Memento Vivere.

I need something less lame.


----------



## haddad (Feb 26, 2011)

ya lol its pretty kool that we can get custom title after 500 posts


----------



## Narayan (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh noes!  I has no Title!


Spoiler



i can't think of a title so i just leave it empty


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

I meade 1'000 spam postings untill I got the title I want.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Oh noes!  I has no Title!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How about GBAtemp's Official Swimmer?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 27, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't even know how to float properly. i just like ika musume. but if my eyes is set to another "favorite" i'll change my ava and sig again.


----------



## Devin (Feb 27, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GBAtemp Sinker?


----------



## Fudge (Feb 27, 2011)

I need to change mine, although I do love style points


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

I locked mine. I'm married to it.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 25, 2011)

ive noticed some members have different titles instead of  the default gbatemp fan regular etc


----------



## Narayan (Feb 27, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> GBAtemp Sinker?



hmm, i'm more than just sinking. i'm pretty random and likes lot's of stuff so i don't think there can really be a title for me.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 27, 2011)

I remember when I still didn't have my custom title, LOL.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 2, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about GBAtemp's Official Red Eyed Member?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 2, 2011)

croagunk.master Zorua already recommended that name. i like having no title better.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 2, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master Zorua already recommended that name. i like having no title better.


Is it recommended already? Sorry. Well, I've got to think of a better title.


----------



## Soldjermon (Mar 2, 2011)

even though that I like doing my own custom titles myself, why is it set up to be at 500 posts without spamming? was it because that no one wants newbies changing their custom title without posting any topics/replies? 
I would think, like Mchief298 said, that 500 posts to be able to change our own titles is too high for the simple feature to be enabled on our own accounts.
even though I haven't been on this message board like everyone else has(except for the people who joined after me, of course >3>), but I do have a suggestion about this.

here's the suggestion.
*what if there would be a compromise, like having just 30 posts requirement to enable the custom title feature, instead of 500 posts requirement?*

it would help a lot for people who doesn't post topics/replies much on the message board and would still keep the non-posting newbies from changing their titles until that requirement is passed.

if everyone, including the mods and admins that runs the message board, denies this suggestion; I'll be ok with it. it's just a thought anyway and just wanted to be helpful for other members on the message board.

oh well, that's what my own opinion stands for custom titles feature.

- Soldjermon


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 2, 2011)

Soldjermon said:
			
		

> even though that I like doing my own custom titles myself, why is it set up to be at 500 posts without spamming? was it because that no one wants newbies changing their custom title without posting any topics/replies?
> I would think, like Mchief298 said, that 500 posts to be able to change our own titles is too high for the simple feature to be enabled on our own accounts.
> even though I haven't been on this message board like everyone else has(except for the people who joined after me, of course >3>), but I do have a suggestion about this.
> 
> ...


But then it wouldn't be special anymore....its sort of like a rite of passage


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 2, 2011)

Soldjermon said:
			
		

> even though that I like doing my own custom titles myself, why is it set up to be at 500 posts without spamming? was it because that no one wants newbies changing their custom title without posting any topics/replies?
> I would think, like Mchief298 said, that 500 posts to be able to change our own titles is too high for the simple feature to be enabled on our own accounts.
> even though I haven't been on this message board like everyone else has(except for the people who joined after me, of course >3>), but I do have a suggestion about this.
> 
> ...


You already have one post. You only have 499 more to go.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You already have one post. You only have 499 more to go.




Perfect post to wrap this up. Could we get a lock?


----------



## Law (Mar 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> was it because that no one wants newbies changing their custom title without posting any topics/replies?



It's because rewards must be earned.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 2, 2011)

Stupid question, but how do you actually change it? I can't seem to find the option anywhere on my controls.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 2, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Stupid question, but how do you actually change it? I can't seem to find the option anywhere on my controls.



My Controls > Edit profile information > Custom member title


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 2, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> 500 posts? A little much for those who only have so little to say (like me) o.o Oh well, I'll get there in 5 years. xD


im the same but i recently made 500 go me


----------



## .Chris (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah you hafta have 500 posts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was just patient until I reached 500, then it was kinda special. If you lower it so that people can just change it after doing virtually anything it loses its value a bit.

And with that, the rest of the posts are saying mostly the same thing so it's probably safe to close the thread now.


----------

